# Easy one-piece baby sweater before finishing



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

This will give you some idea of how it looks before sewing up. See how easy it is to sew it up wrong so do pay attention.


----------



## altamece (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty sweater, where did you find the pattern?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Where did you get that pattern? Do you sew up sides and then arms? Gonna be cute!


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

It's super fast on size 10 needles. It's a Margaret Hubert design:
http://margarethubertoriginals.com/CHILDBLUE.html

If you click on search above and put in easy baby sweater you can see a bunch I've finished.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks! I have a new great nephew . i could make that for him.


----------



## LIndann (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## fay000 (Mar 20, 2011)

lovely work! I love this do you think that I (a novice) would be able to do this?


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

Fay: Totally. This would be a perfect first project. It's just knitting and purling and the neckband forms itself. You don't even have to purl. Just keep knitting when it says purl. Comes out just as cute.


----------



## fay000 (Mar 20, 2011)

I took my kids out to rock and rhyme at the local library today and I thought to myself on the way back to the car "I'll just stop off and see if the salvo's have any wool" I'm so glad I did I got 2 bags of pure wool hand spun for $10 I just couldn't believe my luck and I immediately thought of this project. It looks a bit thin though so....(thanks to this wonderful site and all the good advise I've been reading) I'm wondering if i'll be able to put 2 strands together? I think I'll have to have a play and see how I go......and I also picked up knitting needles for 50 cents a set. I realised you don't have to spend a fortune you just have to be fortunate enough to be in the right shop at the right time. (Helps especially with the mortgague *sigh*) I've saved the pattern and I'll get playing Yay.....Thanks again for the pattern.


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

The beauty of this pattern is that it doesn't matter what size it turns out to be. Congrats on your bargain buys.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh how cute can't wait to get this one on my needles, project number one zillion lol. Seriously this is so cute I am moving it to the top of the fall knitting list. 

I did see by the pattern that it said to only sew up the arm seams, what about the sides of the sweater.

Thanks for sharing the pattern. Hugs, Dusty
 :?:


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

It's just one seam on each side, sides and sleeves.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Bramlegal, 

What a clever pattern from Margaret Hubert. 

Thanks for showing it to us. I want to try this one right away. 
The pink is precious and I love your red and white ones--doing the colorblock sleeves is good way to use up leftover wool. 

Thanks, 

Bets


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, the red sleeves came from wanting to use up leftover yarn.


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, the red sleeves came from wanting to use up leftover yarn.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job. Great find on the sweater. Like the one piece ones.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Be cute made in school colors.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Be cute made in school colors.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup: I don't see the "search"? I would love to see your other sweaters.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

Second line down on this page after Home and Knitting Newsletter.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi ..gal! Have already copied pattern..thanks a milion. I make baby things for charities and love quick patterns, which this looks like. Thank you soooo much for posting the link...Hildy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I couldn't figure out how to get to the easy baby sweater pics after I got on the site.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Me again, gal..this looks like one could experiment and make it for any size or age by increasing rows and stitches. Am I right? I'd like it for myself with jeans. WOW! Look at the door you just opened..the possibilities! A special high five to you! Hildy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I like the way the variegated yarn formed a different pattern on the sleeves than the body! I want to try this pattern, also.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, Nice pattern.


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Can't wait to knit one.


----------



## cherylpeterson1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this--it looks easy & fast!! Your pic at this stage is great to see. It will be really lovely!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

You are really making me wish I didn't have an aversion to seaming! Wish this could be done in the round but then it would be a different sweater all together. I do love this pattern! You do such nice work!


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

Also downloaded the pattern a little while back but haven't started one yet. Love your color choice. Variegated yarn sure does add interest. Your work is grrrrreat :thumbup:


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing the site with us!


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I WAS QUITE GLAD TO SEE THE SWEATER. I STARTED THAT SAME ONE ONLY ITS IN PINK. POPLAR PATTERN. THANK YOU MARGRET FOR THE PATTERN. THE EASY ONES ARE FUN. HAPPY KNITTING


----------



## Bramleygal (Jan 30, 2011)

Virginia42: second one down -- easy sweater.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bramleygal said:


> It's super fast on size 10 needles. It's a Margaret Hubert design:
> http://margarethubertoriginals.com/CHILDBLUE.html
> 
> If you click on search above and put in easy baby sweater you can see a bunch I've finished.


Hi, Richmond....I'm in Newport News...we're almost neighbors!!


----------



## schmack (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone have this pattern converted to a size for a larger child or an adult?


----------



## Mainleybabs (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the pattern!! Thanks for sharing it with us....This will
be added to my "to do"list....


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I love it....and thanks for the pattern. I've already printed it. I think this might be my first sweater : )


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

DUSTY!! YOUR AVATAR IS HILARIOUS, THE BEST!!!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Very cute sweater. Thanks for the link. This is one sweater I would like to try. All of my children and grandchildren are grown now so I would like to knit for charity. My knitting group donates many baby clothes. I will pass this pattern on.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I found it. Thank you.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks :lol:


----------



## KrafTLady (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Bramleygal said:
> 
> 
> > It's super fast on size 10 needles. It's a Margaret Hubert design:
> ...


Hi Newport News...I used to live in Hampton, Gloucester and Mathews. Small world!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

I love that picture with yarn coming down from the sheep on the lady's head.


----------



## pattiknitter (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! That is the cutest profile picture I think I have ever seen - just had to tell you. (Dusty.)


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the picture up but can't find the instructions. please help me - not good on computers G.


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 13, 2011)

I can see the jumper but can't find the instructions! New to this. Looks great. Geoffrey (not my real name but there were so many of the girlie names I put in, decided to put in my husband's - he's so embarrassed)!!!!


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks I thought it was cute when I found it. Hugs, Dusty


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Bramleygal--I really like your ready-to-sew sweater. Carolyn


----------



## grandmadeb (Apr 5, 2011)

Bramleygal said:


> It's super fast on size 10 needles. It's a Margaret Hubert design:
> http://margarethubertoriginals.com/CHILDBLUE.html
> 
> If you click on search above and put in easy baby sweater you can see a bunch I've finished.


Thanks! I've been looking for 2 days for an easy sweater pattern.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KrafTLady said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Bramleygal said:
> ...


Hi...it's definitely a small world!! I lived in Syracuse many years ago and a few years in TX near Galveston. You can take the girl out of VA but you can't take VA out of the girl!


----------



## aussieannie (Apr 3, 2011)

Bramleygal said:


> This will give you some idea of how it looks before sewing up. See how easy it is to sew it up wrong so do pay attention.


hi bramleygal what a lovely easy pattern i have drawn a diagram as i am going to knit one for my grandaughter due in two weeks thanks AUSSIEANNIE


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

Been wanting to do a sweater but afraid to venture. You made me visualize it now so I will try. Thanks for sharing your know-how!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Really neat! I love the way the colours came together.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I started this pattern last night. I'm fairly new to knitting, so I'm hoping I do ok with the neck line. I read through the pattern before starting, and I think I pretty much was able to visualize it taking shape. Crossing my fingers (and knitting needles!)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I started this pattern last night. I'm fairly new to knitting, so I'm hoping I do ok with the neck line. I read through the pattern before starting, and I think I pretty much was able to visualize it taking shape. Crossing my fingers (and knitting needles!)


Barbara Ann, please don't cross yur knitting needles or else you might have a problem. HaHa!


----------



## grandmadeb (Apr 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> KrafTLady said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


Hi - I'm Deb from Indiana but I lived in VA for 7 years - Lexington and Charlottesville. It's a beautiful state.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, Deb...I agree VA is a beautiful state... and there's the extreme of scenery from the beautiful mountains to the seashore. And we have the Historic Triangle of Yorktown, Williamsburg and Jamestown. Gotta brag on our "home" state!!


----------



## grandmadeb (Apr 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Deb...I agree VA is a beautiful state... and there's the extreme of scenery from the beautiful mountains to the seashore. And we have the Historic Triangle of Yorktown, Williamsburg and Jamestown. Gotta brag on our "home" state!!


You have every reason to brag!


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 13, 2011)

Found it! Thankyou so much. I will get knitting this weekend!


----------



## boo072922 (Jan 19, 2011)

I love this.....please tell me where I can get the pattern?


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is so pretty! And the way you have it pictured makes it easy to see the pattern. Loved your other posting and have saved it. Alaska grandbaby coming! This can be one I can make for years! Thanks so much for posting the pictures and for the link. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My aging computer no longer will download but will still print. If this pattern is in blue, I love it. My knitting is looser than my swatch. Oh,oh. Carolyn


----------



## boo072922 (Jan 19, 2011)

Where did you get the profile picture of the old lady knitting with the big hairdo?


----------



## Geoffrey (Apr 13, 2011)

found it thankyou so much. G.


----------



## boo072922 (Jan 19, 2011)

Do you know where?


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I just started this sweater, thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## yellowsparrow (Jan 26, 2011)

thankyou for the pattern can,t wait to try it . beautiful work . i,m more of a crocheter then a knitter but i,m going to try it for our new great-granddaughter . mya marie . its fun making things for these little ones .


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there a pattern for this, I would very much like it if there is.


----------



## lovemyboxer (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi:
I love this! WHere did you get the pattern?
THX.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I made one too! Quick & Easy. I love it!


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

The pattern site is on page one or two.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

Very cute! love the yarn choice too!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't seem to be able to get the pattern for the one piece baby sweater could someone please direct me in the right direction. Many thanks


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How cute is that!!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for the help have now located it and printed it out.


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

I have down loaded the pattern and am going to try it also. It is so cute.


----------



## Tammie248 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I can't wait to try it :lol:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. I just finished the little sweater--I let the child pick the yarns from my stash, so it is colorful. I was half-done when I learned that anything pulled over the head was not good, so I didn't connect it in front after doing the neckline. I continued down the fronts and then picked up stitches and put a moss-stitch border down the fronts with buttonholes and buttons. Fun. I feel creative. Sorry I don't have a way to post the picture.

I LOVE this pattern. Carolyn


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

Love making little ones sweaters. Thanks for cute pattern


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Bramleygal said:


> This will give you some idea of how it looks before sewing up. See how easy it is to sew it up wrong so do pay attention.


I remember doing a similar jumper like this one when my daughter was about 6 (now 37) and I was r-e-a-l-l-y knew to knitting. I liked this pretty blue wool from KMart and bought it and the needles recommended. I didn't do a swatch just followed instructions. By the time I finished it I couldn't hold it up it was so heavy and I gave it to my 24 year old sister-in-law.

The wool was only 14 ply acrylic and the first time she washed it (in the machine) it stretched out of sight.!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! Can't wait to try it


----------



## sandybags (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi there, what a great way to use up bits and pieces, do you still have the pattern and are you happy to share it? I am in England so may have to adapt it slightly to comply with our needles,
best wishes Sandra


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I just finished my first project from this pattern and really enjoyed the knitting. I had to knit fast just to see how it would take shape, and the result is really nice. I think it's going to be one of those "You can't make just one" designs.

This is a GREAT project for beginning knitters!! It works well with most yarns and can be size-adjusted with needle size. Don't be afraid to try it!!!!!


----------



## sandybags (Apr 28, 2011)

how do i get the pattern please?


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

It's super fast on size 10 needles. It's a Margaret Hubert design:
http://margarethubertoriginals.com/CHILDBLUE.html


----------



## Karyn (Feb 16, 2011)

This is so cute and comes just in time for a little I have been wanting to make something for. It looks so easy, have to go through my stash now and get started.
Thanks so much....


----------



## cjcb2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi....LOVE the color of yarn and the sweater too.... I need uncomplicated jobs....... would GREATLY APPRECIATE the pattern.... need something enjoyable to keep me busy as I have been stuck in house so long because of 4 surgeries... TY for sharing...........


----------



## cjcb2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry I did not see the url you gave......I did get the pattern from it......... can you tell me what size the sweater ended up being? ty


----------



## AMZ (Apr 12, 2011)

cjcb2 said:


> Sorry I did not see the url you gave......I did get the pattern from it......... can you tell me what size the sweater ended up being? ty


Using a size 10 sts cast on for size 2.

Sleeves=lenght 7" X around 8 1/2"

Body=shoulder lenght 11 1/2" X side to side 11"

When I'm knitting I sometimes forget to measure. So I went ahead and left the sleeve longer then pattern call for as the sleeve are more like 3/4 lenght. If you have a small person your knitting for you could get there measurements. It would be easy to add to this pattern. Hope this was helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## cjcb2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I usually add the length of the rib pattern extra to my sleeves and front and back - I like them a little longer so that the wrists are not bare and when you bend your back is not bare.

The rib can always be turned up t make like a cuff if it is too long, but babies, in particular, grow so quickly that they won't be turned up long. 

Irene


----------



## carmencrowe (May 3, 2011)

Bramleygal said:


> This will give you some idea of how it looks before sewing up. See how easy it is to sew it up wrong so do pay attention.


  I love this one 
carmen


----------



## Belva2 (Jul 28, 2017)

Please can somebody send me this pattern for the easy one-piece baby sweater. My email address is [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

How cute


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

How cute


----------



## dulaine roode (May 27, 2018)

good day. 
i am trying to download this knitting pattern but when clicking on the link it tells me that the page cannot be found. can someone please share it again? PLEASE... my email is: [email protected]


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

dulaine roode said:


> good day.
> i am trying to download this knitting pattern but when clicking on the link it tells me that the page cannot be found. can someone please share it again?
> 
> I'm having the same problem


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

LIndann said:


> Love it.


 :sm24:


----------

